# Parking ticket - for what?



## witchymand (6 Nov 2004)

I parked my car off a road, the Kilmacud road near stillorgan whilst I got the luas into town, I was not the only one parked here there were about 45 cars in front of mine and about 25 on the other side of the road.
The road had no yellow lines, and also had no clearway sign or any kind of sign up for that matter.  Anyway when I got back to my car the police had left a parking ticket for 19euro, and had ticked on it 'parking prohibited' - I can't see why I should have to pay this as there were no signs whatsoever.
personally I think it is just a money making scam to get people to try and use the luas car parks which is also a scam that doesn't seem to be taking off, as only about 15 cars were in the luas car park, more were on the road.
Does anyone know anything about this?
Thanks


----------



## sueellen (6 Nov 2004)

Can't say for sure why you got the ticket but might be an idea to ring the local Kilmacud Garda station and ask for their advice/explanation.


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (6 Nov 2004)

I parked on the one side road in Dun Laoghaire that people are allowed to park on (I was doing work out there for a few months) One day I came back to find a parking ticket. 

I bought it to the local constabulary, explained my case, and they voided it.

If there are no signs up, or you weren't parked opposite a continuous white line etc... then you can probably get it voided. The ticket should have details such as time of offence and location so it should be easy enough.


----------



## rainyday (6 Nov 2004)

How close were you to a junction or traffic lights?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Nov 2004)

I cycle along Herbert Road and Lansdowne Road on the way into work. 

Drivers simply abandon their cars anywhere along these roads, presumably because there is no sign up saying "no parking" or no double yellow line. But many of these cars are parked illegally for the following reasons:
1) there is a continuous white line in the middle of the road. 
2) They are parked within 5(?) meters of a junction
3) they are parked on a footpath

I have reported them often, especially when they park actually on the roundabout, but the Gardai rarely ticket them, and Control Plus rarely tows them away.

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2004)

[Dublin City Council] Parking Policies in Dublin City (my underlining):



> Other Parking Restrictions
> 
> It is illegal to park in a way which interferes with traffic flow or obstructs or endangers other road users, for example
> 
> <!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>On a footpath (either partly or wholly).</li><li>Within 5 metres of a junction.</li><li>Within 15 metres on the approach side or 5 metres on the other side of a pedestrian crossing or traffic lights.</li><li>Obstructing any entrance for vehicles except with the occupier's consent.</li><li>At a school entrance. </li><li>On a grass margin or media</li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->



*Control Plus rarely tows them away.*

Maybe [broken link removed] will do a better job?


----------



## legend99 (8 Nov 2004)

*..*

Can anyone clarify about you not being allowed park if there is a continuous white line in the middle of the road??


----------



## ajapale (8 Nov 2004)

*Continuous white line in centre of a two-way road*

Continuous white line in centre of a two-way road

[broken link removed]
S.I. No. 182/1997: ROAD TRAFFIC (TRAFFIC AND PARKING) REGULATIONS, 1997


> Prohibitions on Parking
> 36. (1) Save as otherwise provided for in these Regulations and subject to article 5, a vehicle shall not be parked on a public road at a location, in a manner or for a purpose referred to in this article
> 
> (2) A vehicle shall not be parked—
> ...


. 

Its interesting to note also that some local authorities have bye laws prohibiting the siting of skips which are an exact carbon copy of the parking prohibition above.

ajapale


----------



## Westbound (8 Nov 2004)

*Re: Continuous white line in centre of a two-way road*

Hopefully it won't be too long before that entire area is banned to cars parking, it is causing serious problems getting into Sandyford across the Luas Tracks up from Kilmacud. One lane is now effectively taken by people parking there to use the Luas, therefore traffic is obstructed and tickets handed out.


----------



## kathleen1973 (8 Nov 2004)

*Re: Continuous white line in centre of a two-way road*

It is irritating with all the cars parked on the road near the LUAS station there but then again it costs €4 a day on top of your €3.80 return ticket if you had to use the car park which is seriously expensive.  I don't blame people for using the main road considering the alternative.


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (8 Nov 2004)

*Re: Continuous white line in centre of a two-way road*

Sounds like a typical mess, caused by bad management.
If they reduced the price of the car park, more people might use it, ultimately increasing profits.

Any unused space is a loss.


----------



## Max Hopper (8 Nov 2004)

IIRC, LUAS / Sandyford offers *90* carpark spaces. Just 1/3 of 1 tram's capacity.<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Multi-story carpark; tax break; LUAS; Park 'n Ride.<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Is there a message here?


----------



## sunnyday (8 Nov 2004)

*Re: Continuous white line in centre of a two-way road*



> Can anyone clarify about you not being allowed park if there is a continuous white line in the middle of the road??



Just to clarify legend, you cannot park opposite a continuous white line, because in so doing, you then force motorists to illegally cross the white line to pass your vehicle.


----------



## legend99 (8 Nov 2004)

*..*

What if the road is wide enough to take a car passing you even if there is a white line??

As an aside, from looking around during my drive to the local shop to get a sandwich and collecting the little one at lunch time, that most people seem to take parkign regulations as a bit of a laugh. Even more so when I saw the garda car 2 cars in front of me drigin past cars parked on pedestrian crossings...


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*

*IIRC, LUAS / Sandyford offers 90 carpark spaces. Just 1/3 of 1 tram's capacity.*

According to [broken link removed] _Sandyford_ P&R offers over 100 spaces. Each _Luas_ tram can carry 350 people. You are presumably assuming that each car will carry a single _Luas_ passenger? Not an unreasonable assumption in _Dublin_ but perhaps motorists need to learn how to use their vehicles more efficiently?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*

* What if the road is wide enough to take a car passing you even if there is a white line??*

The following seems totally unambiguous in this context to me:



> ( d ) on a section of roadway with less than 3 traffic lanes and where traffic sign number RRM 001 [continuous white line] has been provided;



*most people seem to take parkign regulations as a bit of a laugh*

Hopefully they'll see the funny side of things when they're slapped with a fine or towed so.


----------



## soc (8 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*



> What if the road is wide enough to take a car passing you even if there is a white line??



I'm sorry - but this sort of a question shouldn't even be asked... esp by a fully (I assume) licensed driver.  This is the kind of scenario that a person sitting for a theory test would be faced with... plain and simply you cannot, under any circumstances park opp. an unbroken line - regardless of how wide the road is or isn't.

I think the above is a valid demonstration that there are alot of people who need a refreshers course on the rules of the road.


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (8 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*

*What if the road is wide enough to take a car passing you even if there is a white line??*

A car might be able to pass, but would a fire-engine? If you had parked your 18-wheeled juggernaut, would a fire-engine be able to pass?


----------



## sunnyday (8 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*



> I think the above is a valid demonstration that there are alot of people who need a refreshers course on the rules of the road.



The scary thing is that many many older drivers have never read the rules of the road. Their knowledge therefore on technicalities like this is very poor. Hopefully the introduction of proper theory tests is helping to ensure drivers are more educated on the rules of the road. But generally speaking, driver knowledge is of a very poor standard. Just take peoples behaviour on roundabouts or motorways as a typical example. IMHO the gardai should make more effort to stop people and "educate" them on the rules of the road.


----------



## piggy (8 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*

*Just take peoples behaviour on roundabouts or motorways as a typical example. IMHO the gardai should make more effort to stop people and "educate" them on the rules of the road.*

Tell me about it. Driving on the M50 yesterday. Was in the right hand lane. Yes...I know it's the overtaking lane but if people only used it as an overtaking lane we'd get nowhere. There's heavy traffic on that road 24/7.
Anyway, back to my story...was keeping a reasonable distance between myself and car in front. Cars in the left hand lane were going a lot slower. I was doing bang on 70 and keeping up with car in front of me. Then all of a sudden this beamer shoots up behind me out of nowhere. Obviously going very fast and had to slow down significantly when he got up behind me. The ****** sat on my ass for about 4 miles, occasionally flashing me. Even if I'd wanted to I couldn't move lanes and there was no point anyway - heavy traffic right in front of me. The mind boggles at these people. Driving four inches behind another car on a wet motorway doing 70mph!!!

The clincher for me was when he finally zipped past me at the toll bridge. Wife in the passenger seat and his two children in the back seat! 

The sad thing is this is the norm on the M50. Always has been.

I wish our gardai really took motorway driving seriously. I'd ban drivers from using motorways for periods of time for driving dangerously like this. Pull them over and give them immediate 2 month bans or something. Never gonna happen mind you.


----------



## Max Hopper (8 Nov 2004)

Not to enter into a p***ing contest, but my capacity number comes from the [broken link removed]. As for the number of spaces in Sandyford, the pages on the LUAS website have been removed -





> *La page est introuvable*<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Il se peut que la page que vous recherchez ait été supprimée, ait changé de nom ou soit momentanément indisponible.<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->-----------------------​<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Essayez les opérations suivantes :<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>Si vous avez tapé l'adresse de la page dans la barre d'adresses, assurez-vous que vous l'avez tapée correctement.</li><li>Ouvrez la www.luas.ie page d'accueil, puis recherchez les liens vers les informations souhaitées.</li><li>Cliquez sur le bouton Précédent pour essayer un autre lien.</li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->HTTP 404 – Fichier introuvable<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Services Internet (IIS)-----------------------​<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Informations techniques (destinées au personnel du Support technique)<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>Informations complémentaires : [broken link removed]</li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->


But I remain convinced the number of PnR carpark spaces originally mentioned was 90.


----------



## sunnyday (8 Nov 2004)

I heard an interview recently with the founder in Ireland of "How's my driving". To those unfamiliar with the concept, there is a sticker placed on the back of car/van/lorry inviting you to call a number to pass comment on the drivers behaviour (be it good or bad). Anyway, in the interview, he discussed the merits of having these stickers on the vehicles of all provisional and recently qualified drivers, along the lines of the R sticker up the north. I thought this a great idea. If 3 calls are received from bone fide sources criticising your driving, then action would be taken. I'd propose the stickers be also forced on anyone convicted of serious motoring offences eg. during the period that you have endoresments on your license.


----------



## piggy (8 Nov 2004)

The problem with that is what's a bona fide source?


----------



## legend99 (8 Nov 2004)

*...*

Sure listen, my mother bought her driving license in that last amnesty 30 years ago, or wa sit more. She is licensed to drive a truck with trailer....the mind boggles that there are thousands of other people out there like her!!!!

My pet hate is idiot lorry drivers who drive trucks at 70Mph when they have a limit of 50. Then add to that how many of them don't have mud flaps so they produce more spray than Eamonn Dunphy on the piss and you can't see a thing. Those guys couldn't care less safe in the knowledge that if they hit you they will blow you away while they'll barely notice a bump...


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2004)

* Not to enter into a p***ing contest, but my capacity number comes from the RPA.*

Not a pissing contest at all _Max_ - just trying to establish the facts. For what it's worth my source was the Department of Transport. 

*As for the number of spaces in Sandyford, the pages on the LUAS website have been removed*

Are you sure that you're not having a local problem? [broken link removed] works fine for me even if I bypass my cache.


----------



## Chrisb (9 Nov 2004)

> Anyway, back to my story...was keeping a reasonable distance between myself and car in front. Cars in the left hand lane were going a lot slower. I was doing bang on 70 and keeping up with car in front of me. Then all of a sudden this beamer shoots up behind me out of nowhere. Obviously going very fast and had to slow down significantly when he got up behind me. The ****** sat on my ass for about 4 miles, occasionally flashing me. Even if I'd wanted to I couldn't move lanes and there was no point anyway - heavy traffic right in front of me. The mind boggles at these people. Driving four inches behind another car on a wet motorway doing 70mph!!!
> 
> The clincher for me was when he finally zipped past me at the toll bridge. Wife in the passenger seat and his two children in the back seat!



Yeah, I hear you. One thing that sometimes works with those guys is to deliberately drive slower (very effective on single lane roads); or even better, while your foot is still on the accelerator tap the break with your left foot so that the lights go on. That usually causes them to move away.


----------



## piggy (9 Nov 2004)

Tried both options actually Chris. Thanks though.
Obviously I only dabbed the breaks to let him know he was way too close. That was when he started flashing me. 

It's amazing how little some people care for the welfare of their own kids.


----------



## cullenswood (9 Nov 2004)

If someone wants to go faster than you on a motorway, you should let him.   It is not up to you to keep people driving within the speed limits or safely.   Just indicate, and someone will let you move into the left lane, and let the driver going faster pass you.


----------



## sunnyday (9 Nov 2004)

> The problem with that is what's a bona fide source?



One measure mentioned to vet people phoning in complaints was to ask for their name and number and insist on calling them back. I must admit I was surprised at the suggestion that this weeds out alot of cranks!

As regards cars tailgating, my wife always panics when a car gets too close behind. Whilst I accept it can be a risk to you in front, I always take the view that if someone wants to tailgate me, that's their problem; they are the idiot, they are getting stressed and annoyed at me, they have all the headaches of trying not to run into the back of me, they have the obstructed view, and *they are completely in the wrong if they run into the back of me no matter what the circumstances.* My technique to create distance though is to let off the throttle, and just as they have to brake, I accelerate again, creating a big gap and making them look incapable of driving steadily at a safe distance from another car.
Having said all that, I try to let them pass if the kids are with me!


----------



## piggy (9 Nov 2004)

*If someone wants to go faster than you on a motorway, you should let him. It is not up to you to keep people driving within the speed limits or safely. Just indicate, and someone will let you move into the left lane, and let the driver going faster pass you.*

First of all, I've been hearing that crap for years and it's just that - crap. The speed limit on a motorway is 70mph. If someone else wants to do more than 70mph that's their problem - not mine. I don't have to do squat to help them achieve this goal.
Secondly - in relation to my own post, we were in heavy traffic. Bullying me into the left lane (which I couldn't safely do anyway) would have meant he was now directly behind the car in front of me. I suppose that was his tactic - bully everyone out of his way until he was king of the road.


----------



## cullenswood (9 Nov 2004)

okay,  if there are loads of cars in front of you then I agree that you would not have to let him pass you as it is pointless, but if there is a clear road in front of you then yes, you should definitely let him pass.    No its not crap, why should you be the law enforcer on the road.   If someone wants to travel faster than 70 mph then as Bobby Brown sang before Britney was probably born "That's their Prerogative"


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2004)

Ah - as usual I see that we have yet another road related topic which has inevitably descended into rants from individuals who believe that they and only they know how to drive properly while all other road users are idiots. I'm just glad that I'm not a driver!


----------



## Max Hopper (9 Nov 2004)

Well, , aren't you ever the . <!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--> (I know you understand HTML because I see your footprints in the custom headers and footers).<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Even [broken link removed] has taken down his self-glorifying website.<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->On the Sunday cycle, I observed flagrant abuse of all the above parking regulations/laws around evey church. Wotz up wid dat?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2004)

I don't know how the (now missing) page to which  refers comes into it as I was referring to [broken link removed]. Thanks for the compliment though.


----------



## piggy (9 Nov 2004)

*but if there is a clear road in front of you then yes, you should definitely let him pass*

I agree. No problem with that.

*individuals who believe that they and only they know how to drive properly while all other road users are idiots*

Damn straight!


----------



## sunnyday (9 Nov 2004)

> individuals who believe that they and only they know how to drive properly while all other road users are idiots



Where the individuals are talking about adhering to the law eg. not tailgating, not hogging the overtaking lane etc. etc. then they are damn right to believe they know how to drive properly. If you don't drive then you cannot possibly start to understand the frustration felt by everyday drivers who witness stupidity and ignorance on our roads on a daily basis.


----------



## rainyday (9 Nov 2004)

> but if there is a clear road in front of you then yes, you should definitely let him pass. No its not crap, why should you be the law enforcer on the road. If someone wants to travel faster than 70 mph then as Bobby Brown sang before Britney was probably born "That's their Prerogative"


I presume you feel the same way about other forms of law-breaking too? So if I want to rob your DVD player, beat up your granny & evade my taxes, that is my perogative - right?


----------



## sunnyday (9 Nov 2004)

> I presume you feel the same way about other forms of law-breaking too?



Give us a break rainyday!

A radio station did a phone poll/competition a while back;

Q: You are travelling at 70 mph in the right hand lane of a motorway, when a car comes up behind you at high speed and flashes at you. Do you;
(a) Brake slightly to slow them down and remain in the right hand lane
(b) Maintain your speed and position in the right hand lane
(c) Move over to the left hand lane and let the car pass

The vast majority of replies were (b), no surprise to regular users of our countries motorways.
However, the correct answer according to this piece was infact (c).


----------



## rainyday (9 Nov 2004)

No - the correct answer was d - You shouldn't have been sitting in the right hand lane in the first place, and the other guy shouldn't be doing over 70 mph in the first place.


----------



## cullenswood (9 Nov 2004)

> You shouldn't have been sitting in the right hand lane in the first place



Exactly, so get out of the way when another car is using the "overtaking lane"!!!


----------



## sunnyday (9 Nov 2004)

> No - the correct answer was d - You shouldn't have been sitting in the right hand lane in the first place



Very good rainyday and cullenswood!


----------



## piggy (9 Nov 2004)

* No - the correct answer was d - You shouldn't have been sitting in the right hand lane in the first place*

rainy,

Are you a driver? Do you ever drive on the M50? Unless you're out for a sunday morning drive you rarely have the luxury of staying in the left hand lane. 
The majority of the time both lanes are pretty much choc-a-bloc. Like it or not that is the way the M50 operates and will always operate because it should have been four lanes and not two in the first place.
Even the gardai recognise this. There are regular patrols of garda cars and vans on the M50 and they too sit in the right hand lane behind other motorists. I've never seen anyone pulled over for sitting in that lane and not just using it as an over-taking lane.
Motorway driving isn't that hard. It's just about a bit of cop on. If it's wet keep your distance. be courteous to people wanting to change lane. Indicate well before you move. You know...basic cop-on stuff.


----------



## TirOileain (9 Nov 2004)

Piggy,

The question on the radio was


> You are travelling at 70 mph in the right hand lane of a motorway


No mention of M50 or anything so I would also say d) 

I would also say that even when motorways / dual-carriageways are NOT choc-a-bloc in you get plenty of drivers who think it's okay to hog the overtaking lane. Much more so here, unfortunately, than other countries. We don't have long stretches of motorway in Galway yet, but anytime I'm driving in and around Dublin, esp. on the M4, MOST cars seem to be in the right hand lane usually caused by a couple of drivers at the top of the line of traffic who wont move to the left lane. Breaking the speed limit is of course wrong, but drivers who insist on driving in the overtaking lane are also wrong - cars will end up overtaking on the left lane in frustration...


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2004)

*If you don't drive then you cannot possibly start to understand the frustration felt by everyday drivers who witness stupidity and ignorance on our roads on a daily basis.*

I didn't say that I _can't_ drive only that I _don't_ drive. Seems to me, judging by some of the contributions here and in other road related topics in the past, that this frustration leads some drivers to break the rules of the road themselves and put themselves and others in danger. :\


----------



## cullenswood (9 Nov 2004)

> but anytime I'm driving in and around Dublin, esp. on the M4, MOST cars seem to be in the right hand lane usually caused by a couple of drivers at the top of the line of traffic who wont move to the left lane



That's what I am talking about.   Not talking about the carpark that is the M50, but the long stretches of motorway where traffic shouldn't be bumper to bumper, but the overtaking lane gets clogged cos one plonker wants to drive there at 50 or 60 mph.   Hate that with a passion


----------



## sunnyday (9 Nov 2004)

> I didn't say that I can't drive only that I don't drive



Who said you can't drive Clubman?



> Hate that with a passion



You and me both cullenswood. 
Is there anyone reading this thread who will admit to regularily hogging the right hand lane for no good reason? Tell us why! It's like the way you regularily hear a request on the radio for people to turn off their foglights; what bloody station are these people listening to that they never hear the requests??


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2004)

*Who said you can't drive Clubman?*

My apologies.


----------



## sunnyday (9 Nov 2004)

Your omnipresence is so scary, it's good to see you can be overloaded!!


----------



## rainyday (9 Nov 2004)

Hi Piggy - The context of the question somewhat implied that there was a bit of space on the road for the speed-merchant behind. The radio question (and hence my response) isn't relevant in the context of the busy M50.

[And yes, I do drive on the M50 occasionaly - I even got to test out the new stretch to Leopardstown over the weekend]


----------



## piggy (9 Nov 2004)

*The radio question (and hence my response) isn't relevant in the context of the busy M50.*

Yeah...sorry. Getting carried away with my own passion here


----------



## Dunners (10 Nov 2004)

*Well it happened to me!*



> There are regular patrols of garda cars and vans on the M50 and they too sit in the right hand lane behind other motorists. I've never seen anyone pulled over for sitting in that lane and not just using it as an over-taking lane.



I generally tend to stay in the left-hand lane and try to only use the right-hand lane for overtaking.  However, the one flippin' time I stayed a little too long in the right-hand lane, a motorcycle cop pulled right in behind me (dazzling me with his headlight so that I couldn't move anywhere).  I couldn't see anything at all so had to slow right down in the hopes that he'd just pass me out.  No such luck!  He whacked on the siren and motioned me over to the side of the road.  He was the rudest guard I've ever spoken to, and completely refused to listen to me when I tried to explain that he was actually driving dangerously by driving so close behind me!! Asked me a lot of irrelevant questions, and didn't even bother to lift the visor on his helmet... grrrr!!
Had to bring my insurance cert to a local garda station etc. but thankfully this does not incur penalty points...


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (10 Nov 2004)

*Re: Well it happened to me!*



> He was the rudest guard I've ever spoken to, and completely refused to listen to me when I tried to explain that he was actually driving dangerously by driving so close behind me!!



Could you have reported him for dangerous driving?


----------



## Dunners (10 Nov 2004)

*RE: It happened to me*

I mentioned it to the guard in my local station when I presented my insurance cert.  She was pretty rude as well and said that if I wanted to take it to court that perhaps the judge might listen!!!!
I give up!  
A colleague of mine had a similar experience and her local garda station was far more sympathetic.  They said that the traffic cop's behaviour was unacceptable and that these guys are supposed to promote better road usage, not make drivers hate them!


----------



## niallymac (11 Nov 2004)

*Driver up your This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language - tap your breaks*

Going right back to the comment of Chrisb

"while your foot is still on the accelerator tap the break with your left foot so that the lights go on. That usually causes them to move away". 

Chrisb, how many people out there do you suppose have ever tried to touch their break peddle with left foot ?  Very few I'd think, more used to clutching with this foot. Most people who try using left foot to even touch a break peddle are in serious danger of putting the car into a spin and causing a serious accident. 

So unless you have experience of using your left foot for breaking, don't even attempt to touch your break peddle with your left foot. it is highly dangerous.


----------



## Bobby (11 Nov 2004)

*Re: left foot braking*



> Most people who try using left foot to even touch a break peddle are in serious danger of putting the car into a spin and causing a serious accident.



With modern cars and modern brakes, you'd have to swing out of the steering at the same time as standing on the brakes to induce a spin as you describe. The days of heavy braking pulling the car in absurd directions are thankfully all but history now.
It takes very little practise to get a good feeling for braking with your left foot, as alot of people with automatic cars will testify. Having said that though, the first time you try it should not be when someone else is driving very close behind.


----------



## Dearg Doom (11 Nov 2004)

*Re: left foot braking*



> ...braking with your left foot, as alot of people with automatic cars will testify


You should break with your right foot in an automatic car...


----------



## sunnyday (15 Nov 2004)

*Re: left foot braking*



> You should break with your right foot in an automatic car...



Why??


----------



## Chapman (15 Nov 2004)

*Re: left foot braking*

Same reasons as for a manual.


----------



## legend99 (15 Nov 2004)

*..*

Having driven an automatic for 12 months Stateside I concur with the view that you should use your right foot for breakign in one. When driving an automatic, you are missing a clutch. Therefore your left foot becomes unneeded.....kind of like your average Premiership player, so you use your right foot to accelerate and break.....obviouly you should only use one foot no matter what kind of car for breaking and accelerating because they should be mutally exclusive...either do one or the other!


----------



## sunnyday (15 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*

I drove automatics for years, and used my left foot most of the time for braking. It was particularily useful when taking off quickly at junctions because by holding down the brake with your left foot, you could apply a little throttle with your right, thus enaging the clutch, so when you did lift off the brake, you moved off more instantly. There's no hard and fast rule that says not to use your left foot to brake. It's simply not for everyone. 
Both rallying and F1 would be far less exciting if the drivers didn't left foot brake (queue tangent debate on excitement or lack of in F1!).


----------



## Chapman (15 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*

Sunnyday, left foot braking is exclusively the domain of skilful drivers who need an edge over the competition. Roads a plenty dangerous enough without the average driver (God help us) employing rallying techniques. 
Apart from that the average car is crap and advanced driving skills won't make a whit of difference to performance.


----------



## wheresmejumper (15 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*

Agree that braking should be done with the right foot since you don't want to risk tangling your feet. It's a bit of a technicality but I don't think lightly touching the brake pedal is actually braking, the brake pedal in any car I've driven has a little bit of looseness (around 5-10 degrees) so that the brakelight comes on well before any braking takes place (possibly to give a fraction of a second of warning to cars behind). Is this little bit of play common to all cars?


----------



## TheNameIsBondJamesBond (18 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*

I see that in UK they have recently launched a "safe driving on motorway" promotion, where they promote

* driving on the left in general
* moving to the right hand lane when overtaking
* moving back in again when safe to do so

Sounds familiar - where have I read this before?
A little-known volume called the Rules of the Road, perhaps? 

A pity that most Irish motorway users feel divinely entitled to drive on the right lane at 60mph and refuse to move in for someone who wishes to drive faster. >: 

I think that pretending to break so as to slow down a following driver is dangerous and inconsiderate.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*

James

Your name is too long and can distort the appearance of AAM. I have deleted you as a user, so you should be able to register again.

brendan


----------



## nogser (19 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*

I had experience of driving on UK motorways over the summer and I'll take the quality of driving on the Irsih ones any time in comparision.  I tried to drive at 70mph but was the only person on the road who thought that this was a good idea.  I was over taken on the inside numerous times, cars arrowing out from the left lane to the 3rd lane and then back again. I was overtaken by a car doing over 100 and then pulled directly front of me without indicating and braked down to 60.  My sister who was living in the UK at the time told me that they have taken the speed cameras off the motorways and the cops don't patrol them either.  

Nogser


----------



## Albert Rosenfield (19 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*

James, you make me laugh.


----------



## Bobby (19 Nov 2004)

*Re: ..*



> James, you make me laugh.


Why so Albert?


----------



## Albert Rosenfield (19 Nov 2004)

You need to see me say it with my correct face on

[broken link removed]


----------

